# 2012 Audi Q7 Gets New Steering Wheel Design



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Check out this interior image from Audi.de of the interior of the Q7 V12 TDI. While kit like carbon fiber trim and double stitched leather are optional kit for Audi's biggest and baddest version of the Q7, the new 3-spoke steering wheel as seen in the latest A6, A7 and A8 is a little something for everyone... or at least those driving Q7s my2012 or newer.

No, the Q7 isn't getting a facelift, but it does represent the first of the rest of Audi's lineup to get some of the newest design elements as carried over from Ingolstadt's newest models.


----------

